# MassProducers' Cloner: $20 mini version 2.0



## iiii (Dec 24, 2008)

:hubba: I took the Bubbler Cloner that Massproducer had a  DIY thread for, and made a smaller one - more practical for my grow op. It holds only 10 clones as opposed to the 30 MP's does.
The container I used is made of two seperate closet storage shelves I bought at Target for 4 and 2 dollars ($6). The smaller one sits inside the larger one to create the "lid" from MP's rubbermaid container. Two air stones instead of 3 ($3). Same tubing ($4). 20 gal. air pump on sale at a local pet shop ($5). Aquarium Epoxy from Lowe's ($2). Total: 20 dollars and about an hour of assembly time. 48 hrs for epoxy to set, I will clone on Friday. PIX then, I promise.
Quite proud of myself, BTW.......:hubba: 
In the meantime, these pix of the finished product:
PIC 1: the larger tray (about the size of a large ice tray)
PIC 2: larger tray with airstones glued in and hoses attatched
PIC 3: smaller tray with the 1/2 inch tubing cut and inserted
PIC 4: put together minus the pump and water
PIC 5: the pump


----------



## iiii (Dec 25, 2008)

Have a great Holiday, everyone, and a NEW '09!!!!!!


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 25, 2008)

That should work well.  Look forward to seeing it in action.

All the best for 09; may all you plants be female!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2008)

looks great..IMO  a larger air pump would be better..JMT..I made some too..I have a 6 cloner  and a single one i made..so far  I am 100% success with them..Good and keep us posted


----------



## iiii (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah, man. I wanted to go with a 50 gal. pump, buy had set myself a 20 dollar limit, and was JUST staying under that with the 5 dollar cheapy. If it doesn't deem adequate, rest assured I will make it right. Thank you for your opinion. Combined with experience, that it what we, as growers (and psuedo friends) rely most on for help, no?.....Clones 2mrrw along with pix.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2008)

:welcome:  I have that same one and hooked to the 10 inch airstones..it didnt push enough air threw to create the bubbles needed. The first run  with that pump in my 6 cloner  had zero successes ..bumped up the Pump  and 100%..I then Made a single cloner  that I used that small pump for and get 100% on it..I do think the amount of air bubbles has the most effect on success..Please Visit my Fall Grow  as Im about to add some more of these in my set up..Thanks for shareing with us..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 25, 2008)

I like the tray...have you run this setup yet?  does it leak?  where did you get the tub?  thanks


----------



## iiii (Dec 25, 2008)

Just turned it on for the first time for a test run.  
Definately not enough air flow. Will go buy a 80+ gal air pump tomorrow if anybody is open. Got the trays at Target in the storage dept. Two different sizes. Supposed to slide into a big, upright holder for closet storage. Works perfect.


----------



## iiii (Dec 26, 2008)

Brand name is ITSO. OH, and, no. No leaks.


----------



## iiii (Dec 26, 2008)

Here is the cloner in action. Had to upgrade to a 100 gallon pump.....


----------



## iiii (Dec 26, 2008)

Clones now a few hours old. Looking really good. Starting to show optimism....


----------



## IRISH (Dec 26, 2008)

great job on the cloner iiii.. you should see rootage in approximately 14 days. change out your rez water after about 7 days should be efficient. also, if you cut those larger fan leaves in half, they will put more of thier energy into putting on roots. was going to show you the one i made, but since you got it, i don't want to post it in your grow. great job. you can find most anything in the forum with a bit of searching, as you did.. good luck at your first cloning attempt...bb...


----------



## iiii (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey, man. My thread, but OUR site. Please, post your pics,BB.  I would like to see someone else's success....


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 26, 2008)

Green Mojo  4U :lama:


----------



## iiii (Dec 27, 2008)

Took your advice about clipping the fan leaves, Banjo. Here are some pix:


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Dec 27, 2008)

Thank you for making this thread   Real nice for 20 bucks, cant wait to see how they turn out  Does the air pump run 24/7?


----------



## iiii (Dec 27, 2008)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Thank you for making this thread  Real nice for 20 bucks, cant wait to see how they turn out  Does the air pump run 24/7?


 
You are welcome, Smoke!! I, too, am very excited to see how they turn out. Still look strong and perky this morning after being almost 24 hours old. VERY encouraging. And, yes, the air pump runs all the time. Have 48W T5 Flouro about 12 inches above the clones that stays on during the day, with a small night light at night to keep them from continuing to flower. Someone told me once that during cloning, until they produce root structure, photosyntheseis is LESS important, so that is why the light is so far away, and not on 24/7. Stiil a learning process with me, too. So far, so good....


----------



## IRISH (Dec 27, 2008)

your right about the light iiii. a fan blowing helps also. not directly on them , mind you. indirect light is all they will need. i've learned this from MassP..
if light shines through that white rez, you'll need to paint it black, or wrap it in duct tape, and paint it black...bb...

heres one of my quicky cloners, that produces well, (and is easy to clean out, and change water too)...bb...


----------



## iiii (Dec 27, 2008)

Hella kewl, BB. Thanks. I just got back from a friends house - took 4 clones of his female Celtic Hash plant. In the cloner as we speak, for a total of 8: 2 Blue Haze, 2 NL, and 4 CH. All female. Pretty kewl, all-in-all. Thanks, guys!!


----------



## iiii (Dec 27, 2008)

:hubba:


----------



## papabeach1 (Dec 27, 2008)

hey iii   I did some of researching..    maybe it would be smarter to cover the white color on that dashboard  so the under leaves will not get lights.. the top of leaves is suppose to get lights only..

I did thought about use the plastic 4x4x16 fences and close the top lids on the both of ends   along with airstones inside.. and have  tubes lined up on the top  hmm?:hubba: 

its like I can make shelves of that  in one place.. will that be awesome? 

once it roots.. then transplant it right away..  way easy!!    and can manage to be under only one hood of light..


----------



## iiii (Dec 28, 2008)

Well, of the 4 Celtic Hash clones we took, 3 look GREAT this morning. The little guy wasn't looking too hot, so I pulled it and fed it to the rabbits. Still, 3 outta 4 ain't bad. AND, the other 4 clones from the N Lights and Blue Haze look great.:hubba:


----------



## iiii (Dec 28, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> hey iii I did some of researching.. maybe it would be smarter to cover the white color on that dashboard so the under leaves will not get lights.. the top of leaves is suppose to get lights only.


 


Um...... huh? 
There isn't enough Lumen penetration from 15" away with less that 50W of flouro T5. And, it will not matter if the undersides of the LEAVES get light, that is what they are THERE to do. Collect CO2 and Photosenthesize. It is he ROOTS you do not want exposed to intense, direct light. Thank you for your concern, though.....


----------



## iiii (Dec 28, 2008)

Added 1/4 TSP Superthrive to the H2O chamber of the cloner.


----------



## entropy82 (Dec 28, 2008)

Do you submerse the cutting's end in water, or do you let it rest just above the water to get misted by bubbles?


----------



## iiii (Dec 28, 2008)

The tips of the cuttings are about an inch and a half above the water level. They get misted by the bubbles from the airstones popping as they break surface tension. Also, VERY humid underneath the top tray.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 29, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> hey iii I did some of researching.. maybe it would be smarter to cover the white color on that dashboard so the under leaves will not get lights.. the top of leaves is suppose to get lights only..
> 
> I did thought about use the plastic 4x4x16 fences and close the top lids on the both of ends along with airstones inside.. and have tubes lined up on the top hmm?:hubba:
> 
> ...


 
Hey,,, ya could use PVC pipe.They make all sizes of pipe and fittings.


----------

